# New 10 gallon tank



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,
I just decided to put one of my betas, Angel, in my old 10 gal tank. At the time I don't have a filter, but I will be getting 1 soon. I want to make a community tank ( please list beta tank mates, note he isn't aggressive), or get a female and breed him. Any tips? Please do put any beta tank mates that don't need a filter.:thankyou:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dwarf Cories are great.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Snails (1-3 only) and that's about it. You'll need a cycled tank for fish or anymore invertabrates or whatever. You can't keep males and females together long term even if they'll be mates. You'll have to condition them separately and then breed them. I suggest learning more about breeding before doing so because all breeders know to not keep males and females together under a few conditions.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could divide it and have two bettas.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

You could have a few shrimpies too  and cories are really cute <3


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are great but only use DWARF you could have five if you wanted from what I read. http://www.google.com/search?q=betta+tankmates+in+ten+gallon&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

>.< I was referencing the cories you already talked about Choc...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just wanted to be clear and Amano shrimp are great.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! I've read that neon tetras 3 - 4 r good. I am planning to put in a filter.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would not reccomend neons.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Could u please tell me wat is?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Stocking_a_10_Gallon_Tank


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank u


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your Welcome sort out the species get rid of colorful, long finned, and aggressive fish if they can live in a ten gallon hey should work.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. If colorful, long finned and aggressive I could have a dead betta as them resident beta isn't aggressive


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope you find a good pal I have heard of ADFs working.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What are those ( not that familiar with different species. )


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

African Dwarf Frogs.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh. R those expensive? I have SOME money and I'm going to the local pet store tomorrow.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There very cheap but there are times they do not work.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Do not work?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would suggest going to the ADF thread here.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

you are pretty limited without a filter unless you do water changes 3-4 times a week. If you get a filter, 4 pygmy cories would be great


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, because I live with my grandparents, and my g-ma is the one who helps me, she just wants the 10 betta tank, with me dividing it. I do want to get 2 ADF because I have a 5 gallon uninhabited tank, and a 3.5 gallon uninhabited tank along with a 1 gallon. I'm planning to put ADF (2) in the 3.5 and keeping the 5 gallon just incase. The 1 gallon I'm planning to put another beta in. A single female. Or in the 5, 2 female bettas and keeping the 1 incase of a problem


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I did not see no filter if you get a filter it helpls open your options I would reccomend nothing until there is a filter.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, I know, but my friend who has 7 ADF has 2 each in 3.5 and an VERY mean 1 in a 3 with no filters. She has had them for 2 years and they are perfectly fine


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/ADF


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Okay… so… I turned the tank into a sorority tank!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/ADF


I'm so proud of you choclate XD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I had 4 pygmy cories with my betta and they got along GREAT.

I've also seen cloud minnows and some tetras also work with bettas.

Keep in mind the bioload. 4 cories and one betta is enough. Anymore is bad :/

And biggr cories need bigger tanks.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Don't want any overcrowding


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ok. first thing is first, whether you are doing a sorority or a community tank, it is HIGHLY HIGHLY recommended that you cycle your tank before getting any fish

why is this?

with an uncycled tank, you will need to do atleast a 100% water change every week.

for a 10 gallon, that is a heck of a lot of water to change. I wouldn't leave it for your poor grandparents to do it for you either.

Look in to tank cycling. cycle the tank first, then begin stocking....

after your tank is cycled you can then do a weekly 25-30% change instead.

and to cycle a tank, you will need a filter.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh I know. My grandma BUYS stuff 4 me ( I have to buy most) she stopped cleaning my tanks 2-3 weeks ago beacause I didn't have the time with school home work.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I'm so proud of you choclate XD


 Thank you or is that sarcasim?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What do U mean? My grandma used to clean my tanks.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Thank you or is that sarcasim?


not at all 

you are giving advice calmly without getting mad at anyone XD
I'm really happy for you


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Glolight tetras do great with my betta!!! They are calmer than neons, so they are easily kept in a ten gall. I have 7 in mine.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Glolight_Tetra


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Bryan, my advice as a student with bettas is that if you can't take care of them yourself, don't get anymore. Also if they are your bettas, take as much resposiblity as you can 

You probably should have stuck with a smaller tank, like a 2 gallon for one betta to make it easier. If you have multiple, it might be best to put them all in the 10 gallon granted they fit.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A lot easier I agree plus less risky than tankmates.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Well… I can take care if them now! I do daily excersises with them ( flare on command, follow the finger and others. I have a bit 2 much time 4 them!  and it's Bryana


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Most Bettas follow the finger they see food givers.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Only ROSE will do it.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

well following the finger and playing with them isn't what I'm talking about. I'm talking about doing the changes yourself. A 10 gallon is HUGE, trsut me. I wasn't expectign it to take up half my desk. Plus 10 gallons of water per change is a lot. It's going to require multiple containers for me :/

Hence why if you're getting a 10 gallon, it might be easier for you to just put all the bettas in there to reduce the cleaning you have to do. Especially since cycled tanks, as Aokashi said, need to be cleaned 100% once a week, which is a LOT.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok thanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My 10 gallon is not huge it is 2 feet long and 1 foot wide but using the 10 gallon for Bettas is good idea remember to have plenty of hiding spots.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

aokashi said:


> not at all
> 
> you are giving advice calmly without getting mad at anyone XD
> I'm really happy for you


+1


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for the complement.


----------

